# How Worcestershire RAF fighter pilot helped Stalin defeat Hitler



## v2 (Jun 25, 2009)

THE last surviving member of a secret RAF squadron who helped save Russia from defeat by Nazi Germany has finally revealed the truth about his wartime heroics...

more: How Worcestershire RAF fighter pilot helped Stalin defeat Hitler - Sunday Mercury


----------



## Venganza (Jun 25, 2009)

Interesting read - thank you for sharing it with us!

Venganza


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 26, 2009)

Cool story.








Wheelsup


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 27, 2009)

> “A lot of my pals died during the war and I’m the only one left now.
> 
> “I hope our sacrifice and the freedom people enjoy now means it was worth it.”



Thanks for posting the link to this article. The veterans last quote in the article is quite poignant.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2009)

Interesting story, thanks for sharing v2.


----------

